# New version 7 string Virtual Guitar is out Try it!



## fatfinger (Apr 24, 2009)

hey guys, I put out a new version of the 7 string Virtual Guitar at

Seven String Virtual Guitar Electric!


it's totally free and can be installed on any site.

I hope you guys will give it a try and tell me what you think. I am open to suggestions for improvements.


----------



## nosgulstic (May 3, 2009)

maybe you can add some sort of arpeggio program


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 3, 2009)

No need, it shows chords quite happily


----------



## punisher911 (May 11, 2009)

alternate or drop tuning ability?


----------



## fatfinger (Sep 10, 2013)

punisher911 said:


> alternate or drop tuning ability?




I know this is an old thread but just to update you all the newest version of the virtual guitar does arpeggiate and can be retuned.

It's also a totally new site that doesnt require flash. 

See it HERE


----------

